# Old Toro snowblowers. They don't make them like they used to.



## Brian26 (Jan 21, 2017)

Picked both these up at an estate sale for $50. Cost me about $50 in parts to get them both running and working. 

The S 620 just needed a carb rebuild, new belt, and new rubber paddles and scraper bar. 

The 732 just needed a carb rebuild, new belt and a few other misc parts.

My expectations weren't high but I was taken back by the 620 when I first used it for a 6 inch snowstorm. This thing ripped through the snow and is extremely lightweight. I was amazed at the performance. It has a 2 stroke 3hp Tecumseh engine. 

Tried the 732 out in the same storm and it worked great. Can't wait to test it if we ever get a good storm with a few feet here. 

Based off the serial numbers the S 620 is from 1987 and the 732 is from 1971.


----------



## Wickets (Jan 21, 2017)

is the 620 the one that is light as a feather?  I am so jealous!  Everyone that used that 620(?) calls it the best snow remover evahhh, but of course finding one to buy isnt too easy


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 21, 2017)

Agree with you fully, I use to be a Toro proponent, the stuff they have been building the last 12-15 years is just crap, a darn good thing there are other companies out there such as Ariens and Honda.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a toro 2 stroke duratech (Briggs) 6.5hp single stage. That thing is an animal. The 1500$ 2 stage my dad has sucks in comparison. It's faster and lighter


----------



## blades (Jan 21, 2017)

Toro 2000, and 3600  great units, commercial versions have a slight edge. different eng. than the brigs. that said the examples i have of each ( 2 strokes) have been great units. Both these have seen more use than any homeowner would give them as I use them in my plowing biz. After some ten  years on the 3600 I believe I just might have to replace the plastic carb( known issue is that they warp which gives rise to a surging eng.) But will try a new float and valve pin ( about $25) thing first ( new carb is $100 but all metal) as mine is leaking fuel when not is use but not surging.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Jan 21, 2017)

My dad has a Toro 2 stroke from the 70s. It throws snow like an animal and is light as a feather. I bought today's equivalent and it's twice the displacement and almost twice as heavy.


----------



## blades (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank the EPA for that weight issue- 2 strokes on no go list for lawn and garden equipment- Hasn't hit us yet in the chainsaw department - Couple friends got new versions of the 22" single stage- weren't particularly happy with them. I also saw an add from service that was selling all their 1 year old 4 stroke single stage Toros, reason wasn't given but guessing preformance/ weight issues. At the weight and package size of my present ones I can get them in and out of the trucks decently- the bulk and added weight of the new ones just don't make it for me.


----------



## mwhitnee (Jan 26, 2017)

I have this Nomar 10HP snowblower that my friend gave me- going on 10 years.  He had it probably 10 or 15.  I put around $100 into it ($70 for a carb rebuild), the thing won't die.  I want it to die. I just can't justify buying another snowblower because it works really well. It's a big, bulky, unwieldy piece of machinery.


----------

